# constant whistle



## membrillo69 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I only made a general update with portupdate. And suddenly, a constant whistle. Reboot and the same. I post this thread with sound off.

I need help. Thanks in advance


----------



## gilinko (Mar 5, 2010)

Most likely it is hardware failure. Check your RAM, CPU and other motherboard features.


----------



## Oxyd (Mar 5, 2010)

What sort of â€œwhistleâ€ is it?  If you do [cmd=]mixer vol 0[/cmd] does it go away?  If you kill every moving process (switch to single-user, if you like), does it go away?  What ports were updated?


----------



## membrillo69 (Mar 5, 2010)

If I do a #mixer vol 0 the permanent whistle, permanent, is there. Only disappears if I switch off the hw interruptor


----------



## germanshephard (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you have an internal mic that might be on?


----------



## membrillo69 (Mar 6, 2010)

no, I haven't. An external amplifier and two speakers


----------



## membrillo69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Probably the update, or a hardware failure (no logs) are the cause of the horrible whistle. But I have no idea what is the port that make this.

"Only I know that do not be anything", SÃ³crates (and membrillo69, humbly)


----------



## gilinko (Mar 6, 2010)

Motherboard failures very seldom give anything away to the logs, and my guess is that you have some sort of hardware failure in your sound system. If it's an onboard one, try to disable it in the BIOS to see if it stops. And try the speakers with another source like a mp3 player. That way you will be sure if it's the speakers or the sound chip that has gone haywire.

By my guess is on the motherboard, and that will entail you to either get a new one(or use the warranty) or purchase a slot in sound card(if these still exists )


----------



## Beastie (Mar 6, 2010)

Remove any useless internal and external device from the machine, including *all* HDDs. Keep only the bare minimum (PSU, MoBo, RAM).
Does the whistle continue?

This might be caused by vibrations. So if you can move the case a little bit, do so.

It could also be a failing CPU or PSU fan.


----------



## membrillo69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh no, I've changed motherboard Â¿one?, well, two years ago... I've probed reboot my PC without all external hw (that includes the external amplifier), and no sound. Good (El Bicho, foe example) or bad (horrible whistle)

The problem is in the external amplifier or in the source of sound (God?, I don't believe that)


----------



## gilinko (Mar 6, 2010)

Not to sure what you have done, but from what I can understand you don't have the whistle when running your computer without the external amplifier? 

If just plugging a simple headset directly into the computer gives you a 'whistle free sound' then, yes, you problem is the external amplifier and not the motherboard.


----------



## membrillo69 (Mar 6, 2010)

problem solved. I plug the input of amplifier to another output. Now there is no whistle.

Thanks all


----------

